# 4th annual Lowrider Banquet TOY DRIVE



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :h5:  :biggrin:


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

hoping to make it to that one :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TOGETHER WILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: 

THANX HOMIE FOR THE INVITE    

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleChicago, Centillac








SEE YOU GUYS THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

What's good Stranger? Another weekend another peda, que no!?

El Pinche Doggy


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

DELEGATION will be there to support


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i work that saturday might make it a little late but should be there with the family


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 12 2009, 08:41 PM~15650067
> *You know SolitoS gonna be in the motherfucken house.....
> 
> "TEQUILA AT OUR ESQUINA"</span>[/i]* :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Nov 13 2009, 12:09 AM~15652756
> *You know SolitoS gonna be in the motherfucken house.....
> 
> "TEQUILA AT OUR ESQUINA" :biggrin:
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 12 2009, 09:41 PM~15650067
> *What's good Stranger?  Another weekend another peda, que no!?
> 
> El Pinche Doggy
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 12 2009, 10:11 PM~15650399
> *DELEGATION  will be there  to support
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Nov 12 2009, 10:50 PM~15650945
> *i work that saturday might make it a little late  but should be there with the family
> *












SEE YOU THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Nov 13 2009, 01:09 AM~15652756
> *You know SolitoS gonna be in the motherfucken house.....
> 
> "TEQUILA AT OUR ESQUINA" :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 13 2009, 07:19 AM~15653502
> *YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Nov 13 2009, 10:34 AM~15654578
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 12 2009, 07:07 PM~15648406
> *TTT
> *












MAGIC?!?!?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Nov 12 2009, 07:18 PM~15648503
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 13 2009, 11:19 AM~15654972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just chilaxing bro ..Getting my gear ready for the Banquet manana.  Hows things on your side big dawg!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 13 2009, 11:29 AM~15655067
> *Just chilaxing bro ..Getting my gear ready for the Banquet manana.  Hows things on your side big dawg!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD, HOMIE! TOMORROW IS GONNA BE







:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT..... Don't forget the TOYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gotta see SANTA!!! :biggrin: 
Orale Sueños Divinos will be there!!!*


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 13 2009, 06:00 PM~15658292
> *
> RIGHT ON, WALLY! WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!! TWO THUMBS UP!!!</span>
> 
> ...


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

hell yeah homie ill talk to the rest of the club and im sure we are gonna go fo sho homies...thanx 4 da invite


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Nov 13 2009, 07:29 PM~15659068
> *I will be there
> *










BIBBS!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Nov 13 2009, 08:27 PM~15659515
> *hell yeah homie ill talk to the rest of the club and im sure we are gonna go fo sho homies...thanx 4 da invite
> *










WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE, DUKE!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Should be a big turn out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

what up will


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 13 2009, 10:23 PM~15660491
> *Should be a big turn out    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Nov 13 2009, 11:58 PM~15661283
> *what up will
> *


WUZ UP FERNANDO?!?!?! IT'S GONNA BE ON AND CRACKIN DEC. 5!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 13 2009, 10:08 AM~15654859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: I CAN'T LET THE KIDS DOWN


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

iLL rOUnD Up SOmE OF mY hOmiEs anD TAkE soME tOys .tHanKd CarNaLES fOr This Cause .


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan+Nov 13 2009, 10:58 PM~15661283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see ya there homies


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

If there is one event you make it to ON TIME this year, this is the one! The event starts at 6pm with dinner from 7-8pm. Since Santa is a little prima donna, he demanded an hour. So we need to keep the schedule on track homiez! We don't want anyone to miss out on dinner or Santa. It's in everyones best interest to be there at 6pm. 
El Perro


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 16 2009, 09:46 AM~15678187
> *If there is one event you make it to ON TIME this year, this is the one!  The event starts at 6pm with dinner from 7-8pm.  Since Santa is a little prima donna, he demanded an hour.  So we need to keep the schedule on track homiez!  We don't want anyone to miss out on dinner or Santa.  It's in everyones best interest to be there at 6pm.
> El Perro
> 
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 16 2009, 12:10 PM~15679452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 12 2009, 10:12 AM~15643883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to see the entire lowrider familia there to enjoy themselves ! the kids recieving these toys appreciate your support !! BIG PROPS , to all our carnales hosting this event & those who hosted the past 3 ! QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA ! Con Respeto AMISTAD C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Shadow Viejitos IL (Nov 16, 2009)

Qvole a todos simon que si its on an crackalackn on dec 5 an for a good cause too. Pinche Solitos u cabrones better be there or voy por ustedes o que no mi Gotti :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Viejitos IL_@Nov 16 2009, 06:06 PM~15682237
> *Qvole a todos simon que si its on an crackalackn on dec 5 an for a good cause too. Pinche Solitos u cabrones better be there or voy por ustedes o que no mi Gotti  :biggrin:
> *



TTT!</span>
:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*WE'LL BE THERE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Que dices Will. What's going on for the weekend?


 :biggrin:


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

big ass party dec 5


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 17 2009, 09:30 PM~15697067
> *Que dices Will.  What's going on for the weekend?
> 
> 
> ...


WHATEVER'S CLEVER, HOMIE! :biggrin:  JUST HIT ME UP AND WE'LL MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 16 2009, 09:18 PM~15684989
> *TTT!</span>
> :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15697636
> *big ass party dec 5
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 18 2009, 03:42 PM~15704977
> *WHATEVER'S CLEVER, HOMIE! :biggrin:   JUST HIT ME UP AND WE'LL MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN! :thumbsup:
> *


MY CRIB HOMIE SO WE COULD JAM TO SOME OLDIES LET ME KNOW LOKOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Viejitos IL_@Nov 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15682237
> *Qvole a todos simon que si its on an crackalackn on dec 5 an for a good cause too. Pinche Solitos u cabrones better be there or voy por ustedes o que no mi Gotti  :biggrin:
> *


LA CHATA DAMN!!!!!!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Nov 16 2009, 04:49 PM~15682074
> *Hope to see the entire lowrider familia there to enjoy themselves  ! the kids recieving these toys appreciate your support !! BIG PROPS , to all our carnales hosting this event & those who hosted the past 3 ! QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA ! Con Respeto AMISTAD C.C. :biggrin:
> *


Orale! Sueños Divinos will definately come thru. Gonna see what i can get these Indiana Riders to do to help out. Puttin the word out! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Nov 17 2009, 08:59 PM~15696676
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>WE'LL SEE EL BARRIO C.C. THERE! :biggrin: *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 18 2009, 04:59 PM~15705168
> *DAAAAAAMMM! I'm down! Thanks Jorge! Que dices Will?*


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 18 2009, 02:56 PM~15705138
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


what good


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 19 2009, 03:26 PM~15716573
> *Let's do this tommorrow.take a cruise with doggy.Stranger!!!</span>*


----------



## ESE SPOOKY (Feb 5, 2007)

Q-VO HOMIES, DEC. 5, IS GONNA BE A BLAST! SEE YOU GUYS THERE.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 19 2009, 03:26 PM~15716573
> *DAAAAAAMMM!  I'm down!  Thanks Jorge!  Que dices Will?
> *


SABES QUE DOGGY? I GET OUT OF WORK AT NOON 2MORROW, HIT ME UP IF YOUR AROUND! I'LL SWING THRU. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 19 2009, 03:26 PM~15716573
> *DAAAAAAMMM!  I'm down!  Thanks Jorge!  Que dices Will?
> *


SABES QUE DOGGY? I GET OUT OF WORK AT NOON 2MORROW. SO HIT ME UP AND I'LL SWING THRU. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 19 2009, 07:08 PM~15718802
> *Let's do this tommorrow.take a cruise with doggy.Stranger!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :h5:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HOPE TO SEE A BIG TURNOUT CHI-TOWN


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

ALREADY ON THE 4TH PAGE AND I DIDNT EVEN KNOW,I GUESS I BEEN WORKING TOO HARD THIS YEAR ITS GONE AND WE AINT FINISHED YET.
SO I HOPE EVERYBODY TAKE A BREAK AND JOIN US ON THIS EVENT.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: HEY JOE


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Viejitos IL_@Nov 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15682237
> *Qvole a todos simon que si its on an crackalackn on dec 5 an for a good cause too. Pinche Solitos u cabrones better be there or voy por ustedes o que no mi Gotti  :biggrin:
> *



watcha el shadow......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 23 2009, 09:14 AM~15752542
> *:biggrin:
> *



If its not snowing anyone ever takes thier car up there? :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 23 2009, 11:13 AM~15753172
> *If its not snowing anyone ever takes thier car up there?  :biggrin:
> *



That be nice to have .


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 23 2009, 12:23 PM~15753273
> *That be nice to have .
> *



I hope we get a few rides! The weather will have to cooperate, but I'm thinking about bringing mine out for that night.
:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 23 2009, 12:18 PM~15753969
> *I hope we get a few rides!  The weather will have to cooperate, but I'm thinking about bringing mine out for that night.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is an update on OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 15th year anniversary banquet in summer 2010. The date for the banquet is scheduled for September 18, 2010. The banquet is scheduled to take place inside Soldiers Field in downtown Chicago. We also will be displaying cars inside the banquet area by the 50 yard line box seat area. Depending on the space availability we should have room for 20 to 40 cars to be put on display. We will be asking the Clubs who attend the banquet to put their best of the best on display. We want to keep it one car per club due to limited space and is not limited to just Chicago clubs. So, all you all out of state clubs show us what you got. Hope to see everyone there and more details will be posted soon.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 24 2009, 12:14 AM~15762937
> *Here is an update on OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 15th year anniversary banquet in summer 2010.  The date for the banquet is scheduled for September 18, 2010. The banquet is scheduled to take place inside Soldiers Field in downtown Chicago. We also will be displaying cars inside the banquet area by the 50 yard line box seat area. Depending on the space availability we should have room for 20 to 40 cars to be put on display. We will be asking the Clubs who attend the banquet to put their best of the best on display. We want to keep it one car per club due to limited space and is not limited to just Chicago clubs. So, all you all out of state clubs show us what you got. Hope to see everyone there and more details will be posted soon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 20 2009, 04:12 PM~15729178
> *OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS
> *











OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 24 2009, 12:14 AM~15762937
> *Here is an update on OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 15th year anniversary banquet in summer 2010.  The date for the banquet is scheduled for September 18, 2010. The banquet is scheduled to take place inside Soldiers Field in downtown Chicago. We also will be displaying cars inside the banquet area by the 50 yard line box seat area. Depending on the space availability we should have room for 20 to 40 cars to be put on display. We will be asking the Clubs who attend the banquet to put their best of the best on display. We want to keep it one car per club due to limited space and is not limited to just Chicago clubs. So, all you all out of state clubs show us what you got. Hope to see everyone there and more details will be posted soon.
> *



FIRME HOMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

MORE INFO TO COME, SO STAY TUNED, AND CHECK OUT THE THREAD UNER SHOWS AND EVENTS!!!


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

big party dec 5 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR THIS LOWRIDER X-MAS TOY DRIVE/BANQUET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


If we're always looking in the rear view mirror it's hard to keep our eyes on the road ahead.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT FOR TOY DRIVE ... :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

This is going to be a great time for everyone, can't wait


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

1st TIME GOING..... IM GLAD TO BE A MEMBER N BE ABLE TO KNOW MORE PEOPLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 12 2009, 11:12 AM~15643883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ill be there. 


are kids welcomed?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Viejitos IL_@Nov 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15682237
> *Qvole a todos simon que si its on an crackalackn on dec 5 an for a good cause too. Pinche Solitos u cabrones better be there or voy por ustedes o que no mi Gotti  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 darkness!!!


:wave:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 30 2009, 08:44 AM~15820391
> * ill be there.
> are kids welcomed?
> *


YES KIDS ARE WELCOME! THERE WILL BE A SANTA CLAUS AND ELF PASSING OUT CANDY. :biggrin:  F.Y.I.- WE WILL BE SERVING THE CHILDRENS FOOD FIRST, SO EVERYONE PLEASE TRY TO ARRIVE ON TIME, THE FUNCTION STARTS AT 6PM, DINNER WILL SERVED FROM 7-8PM, FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Viejitos IL_@Nov 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15682237
> *Qvole a todos simon que si its on an crackalackn on dec 5 an for a good cause too. Pinche Solitos u cabrones better be there or voy por ustedes o que no mi Gotti  :biggrin:
> *


*Qvole mi Shadow you know SolitoS will be there carnal.....see you there homie..... better be ready~~~>*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 30 2009, 09:22 AM~15820567
> *YES KIDS ARE WELCOME! THERE WILL BE A SANTA CLAUS AND ELF PASSING OUT CANDY. :biggrin:   F.Y.I.- WE WILL BE SERVING THE CHILDRENS FOOD FIRST, SO EVERYONE PLEASE TRY TO ARRIVE ON TIME, THE  FUNCTION STARTS AT 6PM, DINNER WILL SERVED FROM 7-8PM, FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. SEE YOU THERE.
> *


  thats cool homie. thats about the time ill be arriving.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 30 2009, 10:09 AM~15820840
> * thats cool homie. thats about the time ill be arriving.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 30 2009, 10:22 AM~15820567
> *<span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Times'>This is a kid-friendly event. Food for the kids will be served at 6pm. See you there!
> BTW, the more gente I talk to, the more interest there is in bringing the show rides out. I might bring mine. It will be in the lower 30s that day, so bundle up!
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Viejitos IL+Nov 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15682237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: U KNOW IT COMPA


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 30 2009, 01:26 PM~15822610
> *This is a kid-friendly event.  Food for the kids will be served at 6pm.  See you there!
> BTW, the more gente I talk to, the more interest there is in bringing the show rides out.  I might bring mine.  It will be in the lower 30s that day, so bundle up!
> 
> ...


AHHH Cant wait to get some shots(thats photography shots gotti and porky lol ) .Hope to see some rides..Going to be a great event.Specialy for the kiddos.Tomorrow going to be 55 and sunny so lets get them rides washed up :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 30 2009, 01:17 PM~15823007
> *YES SIRRRRRRRRRR SOLITOS ALWAUS READY FOR SUM TEKILLA HOMIE SHADOW :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: U KNOW IT COMPA
> *


One request carnales , all bottles brought to this event must be on a down low . no bottles on the tables por favor ! Gracias, Amistad c.c.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

What's up pedro :wave: ..You get my email bro?


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 30 2009, 01:26 PM~15822610
> *BTW, the more gente I talk to, the more interest there is in bringing the show rides out.  I might bring mine.  </span>It will be in the lower 30s that day, so bundle up!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 30 2009, 09:22 AM~15820567
> *YES KIDS ARE WELCOME! THERE WILL BE A SANTA CLAUS AND ELF PASSING OUT CANDY. :biggrin:   F.Y.I.- WE WILL BE SERVING THE CHILDRENS FOOD FIRST, SO EVERYONE PLEASE TRY TO ARRIVE ON TIME, THE  FUNCTION STARTS AT 6PM, DINNER WILL SERVED FROM 7-8PM, FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. SEE YOU THERE.
> *


WATS THE CUTTING AGE FOR KIDS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Nov 30 2009, 11:54 PM~15828595
> *WATS THE CUTTING AGE FOR KIDS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Doggy


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Dec 1 2009, 07:29 AM~15831242
> *Doggy
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 30 2009, 02:17 PM~15823011
> *AHHH Cant wait to get some shots(thats photography shots gotti and porky lol )  .Hope to see some rides..Going to be a great event.Specialy for the kiddos.Tomorrow going to be 55 and sunny so lets get them rides washed up  :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

SEE YA SATURDAY! I HEARD *WILL* WAS SINGING "SILENT NIGHT" ON STAGE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

SEE YOU ALL SATURDAY :wave: :wave:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 12:21 PM~15844781
> *
> I heard the same thing! Except I heard he was singing it in spanish and acapella!!!!!
> That homeboy gots the skills to pay the bills! :worship: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 30 2009, 03:17 PM~15823011
> *AHHH Cant wait to get some shots(thats photography shots gotti and porky lol )  .Hope to see some rides..Going to be a great event.Specialy for the kiddos.Tomorrow going to be 55 and sunny so lets get them rides washed up  :biggrin:
> TTT
> *



WOW THEN THAT MEANS I GOTTA DO MY HAIR AND MAKE UP !!! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 12:21 PM~15844781
> *SEE YA SATURDAY! I HEARD WILL WAS SINGING "SILENT NIGHT" ON STAGE! :thumbsup:
> *



NO UR WRONG IT ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS U BY MARIAH CARY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K WILL!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 11:21 AM~15844781
> *SEE YA SATURDAY! I HEARD WILL WAS SINGING "SILENT NIGHT" ON STAGE! :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :roflmao:  :loco: :ugh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15858833
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :roflmao:    :loco:  :ugh:
> *


I heard you were singing too homie, just one song or do you have a few you'll be doing? :0


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 3 2009, 12:36 PM~15858873
> *I heard you were singing too homie, just one song or do you have a few you'll be doing?    :0
> *


WHATS UP CHI TOWN HOPE TO SEEALL YOU HOMIES THERE WILL BE A GREAT TIME AND ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND YES WILL IS GOING SING SILENT NIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

2 more dayz hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Burrr alittle cold outside WINTER is here...
Hope Uz have a good weekend & when Ur cold on the "outside" one may have to look " DEEP DEEP INSIDE " oneself to find warmth...  Stay Warm My Friends... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKIv-mSIsYI 

I'm going to a the toy drive 2morrow 
& the Toys 4 Tots Motorcycle ride is this Sunday on Western Ave & ends @ Lane Tech


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Dec 4 2009, 08:56 AM~15868690
> *Burrr alittle cold outside WINTER is here...
> Hope Uz have a good weekend & when Ur cold on the "outside" one may have to look " DEEP DEEP INSIDE " oneself to find warmth...  Stay Warm My Friends...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Dec 4 2009, 08:56 AM~15868690
> *Burrr alittle cold outside WINTER is here...
> Hope Uz have a good weekend & when Ur cold on the "outside" one may have to look " DEEP DEEP INSIDE " oneself to find warmth...  Stay Warm My Friends...
> 
> ...


2 great events.Ill be roll'n to both events.I ride with my mc club every year for toys for tots so i cant miss it .I think its great that they change the final destanation from foster to lane tech .Now its a lot more room ...Its going to snow so be safe fellas and like pablo said KEEP WARM the chicago cold is here hno: 

TTT 

FOR BOTH GOOD CAUSE EVENTS !!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 4 2009, 09:23 AM~15868861
> *2 great events.Ill be roll'n to both events.I ride with my mc club every year for  toys for tots so i cant miss it  .I think its great that they change the final destanation from foster to lane tech .Now its a lot more room ...Its going to  snow so be safe fellas and like pablo said KEEP WARM the chicago cold is here hno:
> 
> TTT
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 4 2009, 09:27 AM~15868886
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What's up will...see you tomorrow bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Everyone be safe driving to the <span style=\'color:red\'>banquet and see everyone tomorrow!</span>*


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Dec 4 2009, 04:49 PM~15873112
> *Everyone be safe driving to the <span style=\'color:red\'>banquet and see everyone tomorrow!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

we will be there


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Dec 4 2009, 08:56 AM~15868690
> *Burrr alittle cold outside WINTER is here...
> Hope Uz have a good weekend & when Ur cold on the "outside" one may have to look " DEEP DEEP INSIDE " oneself to find warmth...  Stay Warm My Friends...
> 
> ...


Classic House right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

See ya tomorrow Pablo


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:green\'>*WILL'S READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE!*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 4 2009, 11:08 PM~15876859
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>WILL'S READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

destiny will be there


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 10:21 AM~15844781
> *SEE YA SATURDAY! I HEARD WILL WAS SINGING "SILENT NIGHT" ON STAGE! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Viejitos trying to get Santas attention...


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Viejitos IN THE HOUSE


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Pesados was ready to see Santa


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

good time , great event for a good cause .


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ricks wife, Juana, de Young Riders Bike Club also celebrated her birthday. Happy Birthday Juanita!


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Armando completed his Viejitos probation and is now a full-fledged member! CONGRATS CARNAL!


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Illusions brought out this sweet Caddy.


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Choco loco!


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

*ILLINOIS IN THE HOUSE!!*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

BAD AZZ!!! PICS MI DOGGY


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

GrEAT FlIkas rdiaz4854 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just wanna say made a 2 hr trip from Normal and Peoria Il to support all clubs involved including my fellow Chitown brothas The big Bad StreetStyle CC Chicago chapter.It was well worth the trip we were treated like one of the chicago clubs................................thanks to everybody that put this together and all who attended for making Central Il StreetStyle feel at home.Oh and next year we plan on hanging our Banner up next to you guys!!!!!


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Dec 6 2009, 07:50 PM~15891255
> *Just wanna say made a 2 hr trip from Normal and Peoria Il to support all clubs involved including my fellow Chitown brothas The big Bad StreetStyle CC Chicago chapter.It was well worth the trip we were treated like one of the chicago clubs................................thanks to everybody that put this together and all who attended for making Central Il StreetStyle feel at home.Oh and next year we plan on hanging our Banner up next to you guys!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*Thanks for supporting. Glad you had a good time. 
Mad luv to StreetStyle CC for making that trip. ILLINOIS IN THE HOUSE!!*
:h5:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Dec 6 2009, 06:00 PM~15890178
> *GrEAT FlIkas rdiaz4854 :thumbsup:
> *



Gracias carnal!
:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

had a great time and was good to see alot of the homies out there thanks to allthe hosts..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Dec 6 2009, 11:33 AM~15887720
> *FIRME PICS OF A FIRME TIME, DOGGY!!!</span></span>*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Had a great time :thumbsup: we will be there for the 5th annual


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 7 2009, 09:06 AM~15897239
> *FIRME PICS OF A FIRME TIME, DOGGY!!!
> *


X2 

Great shots doggy...keep them coming .Whats up will,get them pictures out big dawg . :biggrin: 

It was good seeing you fellas at the event.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 7 2009, 10:53 AM~15898173
> *X2
> 
> Great shots doggy...keep them coming .Whats up will,get them pictures out big dawg . :biggrin:
> ...


I'LL POST A FEW UP TONITE. :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 7 2009, 11:29 AM~15898500
> *I'LL POST A FEW UP TONITE. :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Dec 6 2009, 10:33 AM~15887720
> *Viejitos trying to get Santas attention...
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS TO ALL THE FAMILIAS THAT HELPED MAKE THIS EVENT A SUCCESS , FROM THE FOOD SERVERS , TO THOSE OF US IN THE KITCHEN ,TO THOSE WHO CAME EARLY TO SET UP , TO BOMBA HANDLING THE LINE OF KIDDOS TAKING PICS WITH SANTA & CANT FORGET ROB DE VIEJITOS GRABBING THE MIC TIME TO TIME & I CAN GO ON AND ON ! THE POINT IS, JOB WELL DONE FROM EVERY ONE .A BIG THANKS TO OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY "FAMILIA " FOR SUPPORTING THIS EVENT & MAKING IT THE SUCCESS IT WAS !!! ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT RODE IN FROM OUT OF TOWN ! WE CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH , MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL ! GRACIAS AMISTAD C.C. NICE PICS !!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 7 2009, 11:29 AM~15898500
> *I'LL POST A FEW UP TONITE. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

it was nice meeting you we will definetly keep in touch for outta town shows


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 7 2009, 01:59 PM~15900097
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> it was nice meeting you we will definetly keep in touch for outta town shows
> *


FOR SURE HOMEBOY, CUZ WE ARE GONNA HAVE A BUSY TOUR SCHEDULE IN 2010! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 7 2009, 11:17 AM~15898991
> *THANKS TO ALL THE FAMILIAS THAT HELPED MAKE THIS EVENT A SUCCESS , FROM THE FOOD SERVERS , TO THOSE OF US IN THE KITCHEN ,TO THOSE WHO CAME EARLY TO SET UP , TO BOMBA HANDLING THE LINE OF KIDDOS TAKING PICS WITH SANTA & CANT FORGET ROB DE VIEJITOS GRABBING THE MIC TIME TO TIME & I CAN GO ON AND ON ! THE POINT IS, JOB WELL DONE FROM EVERY ONE .A BIG THANKS TO OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY  "FAMILIA " FOR SUPPORTING THIS EVENT & MAKING IT THE SUCCESS IT WAS !!! ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT RODE IN FROM OUT OF TOWN ! WE CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH ,  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL ! GRACIAS  AMISTAD C.C. NICE PICS !!
> *


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 7 2009, 01:17 PM~15898991
> *THANKS TO ALL THE FAMILIAS THAT HELPED MAKE THIS EVENT A SUCCESS , FROM THE FOOD SERVERS , TO THOSE OF US IN THE KITCHEN ,TO THOSE WHO CAME EARLY TO SET UP , TO BOMBA HANDLING THE LINE OF KIDDOS TAKING PICS WITH SANTA & CANT FORGET ROB DE VIEJITOS GRABBING THE MIC TIME TO TIME & I CAN GO ON AND ON ! THE POINT IS, JOB WELL DONE FROM EVERY ONE .A BIG THANKS TO OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY  "FAMILIA " FOR SUPPORTING THIS EVENT & MAKING IT THE SUCCESS IT WAS !!! ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT RODE IN FROM OUT OF TOWN ! WE CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH ,  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL ! GRACIAS  AMISTAD C.C. NICE PICS !!
> *



It was a great time!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. (CHICAGO & CENTRAL IL.), EL BARRIO C.C., PESADOS C.C., IMAGINATIONS, & TOGETHER C.C.!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE WAS IN THE CASA!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

SOME OF THE HOSTS' BANNERS!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 24 2009, 08:31 PM~15772143
> *MORE INFO TO COME, SO STAY TUNED, AND CHECK OUT THE THREAD UNER SHOWS AND EVENTS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleChicago, mr1987

:wave:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 8 2009, 07:21 PM~15916972
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. (CHICAGO & CENTRAL,IL.), EL BARRIO, PESADOS C.C., TOGETHER C.C., IMAGINATIONS C.C., &  AMISTAD C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


wow a blast from the past, hector and bernie DAMN!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 8 2009, 07:21 PM~15916972
> *STREETSTYLE WAS IN THE CASA!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Keep them coming will.Great shots bro!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ecalderon, *amistad*

What's up pete.Hope all is well bro.Ill see you on sunday my brotha.


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 9 2009, 01:57 PM~15925479
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Nice pics, Will!
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Dec 10 2009, 01:08 PM~15937478
> *Nice pics, Will!
> :thumbsup:
> *


I POSTED A FEW PICS FROM THE EL BARRIO 20TH ANNV., PICS WERE TAKEN BY PESADOS, CHECK EM OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Whats up will nice pics!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Dec 10 2009, 09:20 PM~15942488
> *Whats up will nice pics!!
> *


THANX CARNAL! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 5 2009, 12:08 AM~15876859
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>WILL'S READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE!
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

freddy and carla puttin in work


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Dec 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15971062
> *freddy and carla puttin in work
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED!!!</span>


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

GONNA TRY AND POST MORE TONITE


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleChicago, gangsterbiggie23


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 13 2010, 12:12 AM~16274817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIICE ! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 14 2010, 06:36 PM~16293518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CARNALES EN LA ONDA ! :biggrin:


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

love the pics,good shit Will


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 14 2010, 09:56 AM~16288768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICSS BROTHA


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice Pics


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16321772
> *NICE PICSS BROTHA
> *


THANX SPANX! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jan 18 2010, 01:05 AM~16323305
> *Nice Pics
> *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

BUMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

BaDass FliKAS sTrEeTstYleChIcaGO :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 21 2010, 08:58 AM~16362240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 18 2010, 12:48 PM~16325966
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice flikas, Stranger!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> <span style='font-family:Arial'>... and Viejitos! X2 Thanks Magic!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> > <span style='font-family:Arial'>... and Viejitos! X2 Thanks Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jan 27 2010, 07:50 PM~16433257
> *It was an honor to shoot this event.It was great to see everyone come together for that special day for the kiddos.A applause for all that put this together and work all night to make sure everyone was in good hands.Thanks again and very well appreciated always .
> Ecalderon
> *


WELL PUT! :thumbsup:


----------

